# [anciens drivers nvidia] prob pendant emerge (abandon)

## sifran

Bonjour,

encore des soucis avec les drivers nvidia...

Après l'instal d'un nouveau noyau + make oldconfig, j'ai réinstallé les drivers nvidia et créé un répertoire package.mask (les anciens ne fonctionnant pas). 

Néanmoins, pendant l'emerge nvidia, il installe biens une ancinne version mais des messages d'erreurs apparaissent. Pour l'emerge sans avoir masqué, l'installation semble se faire mais ensuite pas de startx !

Aurais je loupé une option dans make menuconfig ?

J'ai aussi testé le driver nv dans xorg, mais ça ne me convient pas.

Ca me désespère ces nvidias  :Crying or Very sad: 

D'avance, merci

----------

## profy

J'ai refait mon kernel y a pas longtemps et meme probleme plus de startx, j'ai essayé de desinstaller et de réinstaller avec emrge toujours pas... donc j'ai installé directement les pilotes téléchargés sur le site de nvidia et ca marche

----------

## razer

Il faudrait que tu nous donnes un peu plus d'info sur les versions du driver que tu tentes d'emerger, et le message d'erreur lors de la compilation. Sinon, on va pas pouvoir faire grand chose pour toi :/

----------

## sifran

emerge -p nvidia-glx donne ceci :

[ebuild  N] media-video-kernel-1.0.6111-r3

[ebuild UD] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 [2.2.1]

[ebuild N] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111.-r1

Je ne sais pas éditer le message d'erreur !!!

Les derniers drivers nvidia ne fonctionnent pas avec ma carte graphique.

J'utilise le noyau linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

----------

## razer

Donne nous la suite de la sortie de l'emerge...

Petit truc au cas ou tu l'ignorerais : les copier/coller sous X se font en sélectionnant avec le bouton de droite enfoncé, ensuite tu colles ou tu veux en appuyant sur la molette ou en pressant les boutons simultanément si tu n'en as que 2

C'est étonnant que tu sois obligé de downgrader opengl-update...

----------

## sifran

Je suis vraiment sous X de chez X et avec 2 PC, 2 OS et 2 p'tits yeux pour faire le copier/coller  :Wink:  Pas de souris dispo.

Lors du emerge nvidia-glx, il downloade bien le nvidia-kernel ensuite ça se gâte à partir de "preparing nvidia modules"

fin de l'emerge : nvidia.ko failed to build

make[1]: ***[module]erreur 1

make: ***[module]erreur 2

après !!!ERROR:etc.............................................

Aurais-je mal désinstallé des drivers + récents ?

----------

## razer

Peut-on connaitre la version du noyau que tu utilises / dont le lien /usr/src/linux pointe ?

```
uname -r

ls -l /usr/src
```

----------

## 103598

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais moi à chaque nouvelles sources dispo (j'utilise les vanilla-sources), et donc à chaque nouvelle version de noyau à compiler, je dois emerger nividia-kernel juste pour que le module nvidia se charge bien.

(Lors de l'emerge il associe le module à la bonne version du noyau utilisé)

----------

## sifran

uname - r = 2.6.11-gentoo-r9

ls -l /usr/src = total 36 + la liste

ls -l /usr/src/linux = linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

----------

## razer

Une idée : si la compil se passe bien, c'est peut-être le chargement du module qui ne fonctionne pas.

Dans ta config kernel tu dois avoir :

```
CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

```

afin d'autoriser le chargement de modules étrangers au kernel

essayes un depmod -a puis modprobe nvidia et donne la sortie

Vérifie aussi la config de ton kernel

----------

## sifran

bon, j'arrive même pas à lancer un make menuconfig de mon noyau.

Je vais passer à autre chose pendant quelque temps.

Merci quand même... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *sifran wrote:*   

> bon, j'arrive même pas à lancer un make menuconfig de mon noyau.
> 
> Je vais passer à autre chose pendant quelque temps.
> 
> Merci quand même...

 

j'ai pas tout lu mais t'es dans une console, dans un term??? parceque dans un term faut souvent l'aggrandir pour accueuillir menuconfig.

----------

## sifran

Je n'ai pas du tout d'environnement graphique. C'est tout noir avec des lignes de codes...

J'ai repris tout cela et je pense que c'est plutôt un problème de compilation.

En effet, après un emerge --sync + emerge -update --deep world, ça compile pas non plus. ERROR !!! en fin de message.

Je vais chercher de ce coté et si besoin, rouvrir un nouveau post.

Incroyable ce garçon de chez gentoo qui va expliquer l'open source chez microsoft. On vit dans un monde de gentils...

----------

